# Face Mask vs Face Paint



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Which do you prefer and why? If you use face paint, do you use only one color or more than one?


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Depends. It's hard to call with a face mask, but a face mask will keep you warm if it's cold. It really just depends on the day.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Just stay still you won't need either.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Utmuddguy said:


> Just stay still you won't need either.


I agree. I'm as white and conspicuous as the next Utah republican, but if I stay still and keep my head down, birds will usually come in.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Please do not put face paint on. I know the Duck Dynasty crowd will have you believe that you have to wear "makeup" in order to shoot a duck, but just know you do not. You do not need a duck call, fancy camo or $180 duck decoys to be successful either. Keep it simple, keep it real and most of all have fun. But if you do choose to use face paint, I hear black permanent magic marker works well and you only have to apply it one time.


----------



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

It can't hurt to use either, so why not! who cares what anyone else thinks. If it works for you keep doing it. Cold days I go with the facemask, really sunny days when Im in a layout boat or coffin I use facepaint, if I am just sitting in the reeds with great cover I won't use facepaint. Don't be afraid to try something new!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> But if you do choose to use face paint, I hear black permanent magic marker works well and you only have to apply it one time.


I almost fell off my chair laughing when I read this! My wife just purchased some of those scented markers for our children and I believe the black one smells like licorice, nothing like smelling like that crap for the season!

I appreciate all the feedback, I leave in 9 days for Saskatchewan to hunt snows for a week and the outfitter recommended either a face mask or face paint. I'll just stay down behind the mesh in the layout blind or go with a mask since the e-caller will be doing the calling.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

how 'bout some facial hair? takes away the glare of a shiny white face, and keeps you warm as well. No obstruction for calling.

Plus, I think the chicks dig it. You know, lumbersexual.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

PBH said:


> how 'bout some facial hair? takes away the glare of a shiny white face, and keeps you warm as well. No obstruction for calling.
> 
> Plus, I think the chicks dig it. You know, lumbersexual.


I wish I could do the beard thing - my five month shadow is the equivalent of most guys five o'clock shadow. No lumbersexual appeal here!


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I use a face mask in the cold and nothing when warm. I don't think it hurts, especially if you are fidgeting.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Lot's of face paint hate. I know for me, I like to watch the birds work, and I have been busted more then once for having my face upward. So I try and do something to help kill the shine.

I have noticed that when I see other hunters it's always the moon pie face that I see before anything else.

I am sure lots of people, that are better hunters then me, kill ducks without anything. I just have noticed a difference for me.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hawk87 said:


> I have noticed that when I see other hunters it's always the moon pie face that I see before anything else.


The thing I notice more than a shiny face is all the dark blobs in the phrag. Most waterfowl camo is too dark for our Utah marshes. Max4, Max5 and most of the Mossyoak stuff comes to mind. The Shadowgrass Blades camo is a bit lighter in color, but still not perfect. Now couple those dark blobs with the slightest movement and the ducks are outta there. In most cases I think a person would be better off in a faded beige Carhartt jacket.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> The thing I notice more than a shiny face is all the dark blobs in the phrag. Most waterfowl camo is too dark for our Utah marshes. Max4, Max5 and most of the Mossyoak stuff comes to mind. The Shadowgrass Blades camo is a bit lighter in color, but still not perfect. Now couple those dark blobs with the slightest movement and the ducks are outta there. In most cases I think a person would be better off in a faded beige Carhartt jacket.


That's a fair point. It's also the reason when I bought a new coat (I was buying one anyway) I went with Shadowgrass Blades. I do think a Carhartt jacket would work great, they just leave a little to be desired in the waterproof department.

Maybe I just see the face cause it's poking up above the frag.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I will try out merino wool, but in the past I have used mud, paint, and a lightweight camo mask thingy. 

I believe they work, because I have seen the face shine of others from afar.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Face masks don't work for me either......I like my coffee too much.


----------



## colten.thomas (Aug 3, 2015)

Take a lighter and burn the end of a cork and rub it on, works just as good as face paint!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, if the guide insisted, I would use face paint. My two favorite things about hunting are watching wildlife and shooting my SX3, and face masks usually make it harder to do either of those.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I remember reading once how a guy never covered his face until he happened to be in a small plane that flew over a few duck ponds. He said the white shiny faces stood out like light bulbs from above as the hunters looked up at the passing plane... I typically just use a buff, pulled up part way paired with a camo ball cap or beanie and it works for me.


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

I like the face paint. Phil Robertson is my hero!:mrgreen:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

PBH said:


> how 'bout some facial hair? takes away the glare of a shiny white face, and keeps you warm as well. No obstruction for calling.
> 
> Plus, I think the chicks dig it. You know, lumbersexual.


I think you would crap your pants to know how bad beards shine in the sun. 
With that being said, no paint or masks for me until late in the year when it's so freakin' cold that I use a face mask to keep my face from getting frost bite not to hide from the birds.

I think there might be something to facial shine, but I've not worried about it a whole bunch......but the coolness factor of camo paint on your face can't be denied. Pro staff worthiness for sure.


----------



## dunnugun (Sep 27, 2015)

We use all the above..except the magic marker. Grew a beard this year, so that's a new one. We hunt in dark clay mud and smear it on our faces instead of face paint. When it is cold (below 40º in California) we use face masks. Face masks can be a problem if you are a kinetic type...moving around and looking out. The **** things will bunch up and get cross wise in your jacket collar. Then you are looking at the inside of the %*&@king mask!
Other problem using a face mask, they smell of my own breath. The previous nights dinner, cigar, and cheap wine smell like crap at 5 in the morning. So, mud, beard, and keeping still is the best Rx.


----------



## duckdevil (Sep 16, 2015)

I think I could fashion you up a burka from some extra burlap that I have around.. If not I'd go with the burnt cork. 

Make sure you slay some birds for me!


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm thinking of trying a dark mosquito net. Anybody tried them and do they work?


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

I use a face mask because the face paint gives me nose pimples. Seriously, I get them a day or two after the hunt and they hurt!! My flipping nose looks like Rudolph's and is painful to the touch.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

NevadaMax said:


> I use a face mask because the face paint gives me nose pimples. Seriously, I get them a day or two after the hunt and they hurt!! My flipping nose looks like Rudolph's and is painful to the touch.


So, I am going to to lose my man card for this, but here it goes..

I had that same problem until my wife suggested using make-up removing wipes to take it off. Worked great. They sell the same thing in man approved packaging at Sportsmans, but they are way more expensive.

*Turns in man card*


----------

